# Ariens 520



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

I got an Ariens 520 for a real good price today, just needs a carb clean and a tire repair and looks like new. One thing I noticed on this little blower is the huge impeller that it uses as most of the other smaller snow blowers of that size had the really smallish impeller. The Ariens ad says it has auto turn but when I turn the wheels doesn't seem like it's got that feature. If you had a 520 what did you think of it blowing snow, supposed to blow snow 40ft.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

I have never used that snow blower before, but I looked at snow blowers a lot, so I know how they perform and operate.

It's has a single speed transmission and solid axle. No friction disc, therefore less maintenance. The transmission is reliable, unlike the crappy lawn mower transmission that MTD put on their snow blower.

Performance is similar to Troybilt 2410.

Good basic snow blower, I would say.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

still just a tiny machine. seem like a decent quality machine but certain things like belts are hard to come by for it here. auger belt is something like 33.3". tires also suck because of how small they are. some x trac's might help a bit but the small tires don't usually do great in deep snow. maybe in the right conditions it will throw 40ft. most times it is usually too slow and sometimes it is quicker to just push the machine than to drive it. it being smaller does make it slightly easier to transport. i use to use mine to snow blow a few driveways and just loaded it into my suv by myself.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

OK, I have one of these, what do you want to know? 
It is a 939000 series, but It's Ariens built, pre Sno-tek, I believe they were produced with with American made Tecumseh small block L head engines. They have a plastic gear transmission and employ a simple integrated cone clutch. There is only one fixed speed....SLOW and practically useless. Reverse is the same as a single stage, except you pull against the drag of the cone clutch, just as you would going forward without engaging the transmission. The problem with that method is you have no auger paddles or flight tires to assist you along. Those are the drawbacks of this model. That bucket however, is good, and these do throw 40 feet. The design is identical the later model 932000 series with the exception that the back end is different and they do carry a larger impeller.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Got this little blower going today and plowed a little snow and you know, it did pretty well, I am impressed. Now except for the lack of a 6 speed trans which I could use off another 20" Ariens I have in the shed I will just sell it. Get to test it out tomorrow as there more snow falling right now. Just had to fix a tire and carb clean, it fired right up.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

the parts off the 6 speed ariens 520 likely won't work with it. the 6 speed machine is likely a dual shaft engine and this one is a single shaft engine. it also isn't worth putting that much effort into modding it. would having multiple speeds make it a better machine sure. would it really help the value no. it would be good for someone who can't handle a large machine


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

crazzywolfie said:


> the parts off the 6 speed ariens 520 likely won't work with it. the 6 speed machine is likely a dual shaft engine and this one is a single shaft engine. it also isn't worth putting that much effort into modding it. would having multiple speeds make it a better machine sure. would it really help the value no. it would be good for someone who can't handle a large machine


I have to concur with Wolfie here. I believe this bucket would fit a 932 frame, however it uses a different bolt size and the tractor frame would need two hole enlargements, a minor modification , but still a mod that may cause problems if someone tried to put a 932 front end back on the modded 932 frame. I don't know if these could be used on a 920 frame but I suspect they could, however there is already good 920 20" buckets. It is impractical to attempt to fit 932 internal transmission parts to these frames, and would only make it a worse machine. The only practical solution would be to swap with an entire 932 tractor assembly, handlebars, engine, and all ( so - not really practical or advisable ).
Ariens built the 939 so they could blow these out in big box stores and sell true 2 stage machines for the price of a summertime lawnmower. They are what they are. I think I bought mine used for $85 a decade ago. They now regularly sell for under $100 around here. 
This model morphed into the Snow Tek and everybody trashed the concept because they were imports and because they couldn't do anything a SS won't do better and FASTER(with the exception of climbing inclined driveways). 
All this hasn't stopped me from putting thoughts into low cost ways to modify these into more practical workhorses. By far the easiest way would be to slap on some "5+2" fourteen inch wheels to increase ground speed, but It's not possible without changing the lower handlebar arraignment (there goes low cost). Another option is to put a 5+2 bucket on there for AWD (but good auger driven buckets aren't exactly laying around, so again there goes your budget).


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Well I blew the driveway out today with this little sucker and it does a good job. What would really help with just pushing it along without more speeds are a set of the roller side sliders. Not one to buy a set I will make some for cheap, I bet it makes this a smoother pushing unit for sure.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i don't see roller skids helping. as long as you are not digging into packed snow it is sometimes quicker to just push the machine especially if the snow is lite and fluffy. you can likely push the faster than the drive system will move it.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> i don't see roller skids helping. as long as you are not digging into packed snow it is sometimes quicker to just push the machine especially if the snow is lite and fluffy. you can likely push the faster than the drive system will move it.


It was super hard to push on my concrete driveway without the drive speed, but when I lifted the bucket a little then it was very easy to move and plow. I will still put the roller skids on as I have 3 machines with them and all of them plow like a dream.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Auger1 said:


> It was super hard to push on my concrete driveway without the drive speed, but when I lifted the bucket a little then it was very easy to move and plow. I will still put the roller skids on as I have 3 machines with them and all of them plow like a dream.


Try it and let us know....The thing about these is they have a bucket ratio of 60%, That's greater than a 24"SHO(58%) and what it really means is these are capable of high speed but it's that transmission holding it back....If you put skid rollers on and then made the rear wheels true freewheel or just push hard enough to get past the resistance of the cone clutch, you could probably push these around at jogging speed in light snow and it would deal with it all.

PS: you might want to try these :
*Ariens Part# 03215900 *

SCRAPER BLADE

*Ariens Part# 03218700 *
SCRAPPER SUPPORT


Not sure they'd fit but they do work on my 932 bucket. This style scraper rides in direct contact with the pavement and makes a world of difference in steering and handling, but be warned they only last a season.


----------

